# Applying Veneer



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

To the experienced: What is the best way to apply veneer? I made it to the Rockler store in Seattle and got their last piece of Birdseye Maple veneer. I want to apply it to 1/4" plywood on both sides. I cut the first piece and glued it to the plywood with a good wood glue and stacked several pounds of weight on top using another piece of plywood to distribute the weight. The first try came out very ruffled. Fortunately the package had more than I needed and a second effort is next.
I was going to try the Contact Glue method allowing both pieces to dry to touch and use a rolling pin. I am hoping for favourable results.
Thanks -Derek


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

A vac. bag is the best way,but it can be done with clamps and cauls, presses, or test weights. I use plastic resin glue but pva glue should work. If you have the opportunity try to watch some of David Marks shows on D I Y channel about veneering he is very good.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## Daryl (Feb 11, 2005)

I thought most Veners were Iron on


----------



## Routerbit (Mar 20, 2005)

You can buy the paper-lined adhesive-backed or just the veneer to be glued.
I believe the plain veneer is a bit thicker than the adhesive coated veneer.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

The veneer is plain-backed. I do not have a vacuum system. I used contact cement and let it dry to the touch on both surfaces. It is stuck great with no ripples. Also, thank you Jerry for suggesting Tung Oil. I bought Hope's Tung Oil and it is exactly the reults that I wanted. Thanks to all for helping. -Derek


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Hopes tung oil finish is not tung oil. It is a oil,varnish,thinner mix a.k.a danish oil. There must be another Jerry on this forum I would never recommend tung oil.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Here are a couple of pictures. I was able to cut good bevels on my Shopsmith. This was something that I really didn't think was possible for such an old machine. All of the other joints- rabbets and bevels were using my router table. Thanks to everyone, especially Jerry. The Tung Oil was perfect. -Derek


----------



## wunderkind (Nov 25, 2005)

You should not use water based wood glue as it will get soaked up in the veneer & eventually dry. Contact cement is pretty good - if you still have problems then you might need to get a vacuum press.


----------

